# Brody will be coming home soon



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

after a very long wait (since he was 3 weeks old) for my new chi Brody will be coming home this weekend and i thought id share pictures of him. Im very anxious to bring him home.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So exciting! Can't wait to see what he looks like when he grows up.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats Merle's are my fave


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Merel's are my favorite too and Brody is absolutely the cutest little baby. How old is he?


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

He's cute!! Love the color! Congratulations!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

He's precious!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I love his blue eyes! and that pic of them in the basket is just too cute! Oh man I want a little one so bad...


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very Cute! Love the coloring!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a Brody too!!! Exciting times for you! Congrats, he is a cutie!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh my, he's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

To cute!!!


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

he is 7 weeks in the picture i get him at 8 weeks. Thanks so much. I am sooo excited to get him. I have been looking for a chi like him for awhile that was in my area. I know everyone loves puppy pictures. I will be posting more pictures of him as he is growing.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

beautifull color!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Merle Madness <3<3 Just like my Bijoux <3 I wish you years of happiness


----------



## elizabethsmum (Apr 16, 2012)

Very cute you little merle looks exactly like my little Phoenix!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

He is so so so cute! I want him too! He has pretty colors, and pretty eyes!


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

awww. merles are my favorite coloring. phenoix looks like a triple cholocate chip cookie lol


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

He is a handsome little fella! Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Awww what a cute boy you have. Hope you have lots of fun with him.


----------



## elizabethsmum (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you x He is a little peanut!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Adorable basket pic is just to cute!


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

He is adorable. I love his coloring.


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

I went and picked up Brody today. I can't believe how adorable and tiny he is. Chloe is trying soo hard to get him to play but he isnt having it, he wants to sleep. I cant wait to see wait to see what he looks like grown.:love5::love5::love5:


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

You are so lucky! He is so little so you get to see everything with him! How wonderful for you and your family. I'm very happy for y'all!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Handsome little boy! I really like merles too.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh my! i love his coloring  cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## vera94 (Jun 18, 2012)

thats soo exciting. congrads. i am going to be getting a little boy chi to. he is 3weeks now and will be coming home at the end of next month and i just cant wait


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

very cute ! Excited for you!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm a huge merle fan too; congratulations!! You must be so psyched; I know I would be. Can't wait to watch Brody grow up!!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

A very cute little muffin!


----------



## Wuviegrl (Jun 6, 2012)

He's soooo adorable. Love his color!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, i love his coloring too!!!


----------

